# Intactivist demonstration - AAP in DC Oct 17-20



## TCA2008 (Nov 20, 2007)

October 17- 20, 2009 - Washington, DC

Each year we attempt to have a group of intactivists outside the AAP conference holding signs, passing out literature, and raising awareness about the importance of genital integrity. I have done it a number of years, and I have always found it very rewarding - most pediatricians are friendly, and many good conversations have occurred.

This is the most crucial year ever - the AAP is on the verge of issuing a statement in support of neonatal circumcision (for the first time ever).

We are trying to find individuals who will come and hold signs outside the AAP during their conference. We will gladly supply you with signs.

Some people will be staying at the Best Western in Rockville Maryland.

If you can come or you want more information, please contact Dan at: [email protected]

I hope you can make it. If you can't attend in person, PLEASE make sure the chair of the AAP task force has heard from you:

Susan Blank, M.D.
New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene
125 Worth St.
New York, NY 10013

You can find additional key AAP and CDC contacts with e-mails at www.circumcisionandhiv.com


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

ohhh! I want to go! I will be trying to clear my schedule for this


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm compelled to come, but I can't.
I have class.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

just posted in the other thread, too! I am going to come Sunday-- can you let me know where to meet? Ill be there 9AM-3ish.


----------



## TCA2008 (Nov 20, 2007)

E-mail Dan for specifics, but basically, the group will meet outside of the DC convention center. Again, please e-mail Dan so he knows to expect you, he'll be able to send you updates, etc... too.

I hope others can make it. I think I'm coming but can't make it until Monday.

Please spread this around to others.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I will be there. I hope to make it there on Saturday and Sunday.

Carrie, it will be nice to see you again. Will you have a baby in tow?


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm planning to go either Saturday or Sunday. I'm leaning towards Sunday right now.

I did e-mail Dan for info. He had a botched circ 56 years ago at the very same hospital my 1.5 year old son was born at. I'm planning to bring my ds since Dan said the doctors are usually more willing to talk to parents with children.


----------



## Dan Bollinger (Aug 13, 2006)

FYI: Intact America and NOCIRC will both have booths at the AAP exhibition.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks for that info Dan.

Are you still running the Blouch site?


----------



## Dan Bollinger (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for asking. I lost my free server space for blOUCH! It might get reinstated at Intact America. I have archived all the wonderful stories.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I just emailed you , dan!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Darn. Wish I could make it...I'm actually going to be in washington d.c. in Nov but not Oct









I'll be there in spirit. The though of the AAP recommending neonatal circ makes me want to vomit!


----------



## TCA2008 (Nov 20, 2007)

Informal Evening Intactivist Gathering During AAP Convention and Protest

Let's get together and enjoy each other and some good food and good conversation.
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=151296151185

Where/when
7-9 pm Saturday Oct 17
at Maitri House, an intentional community in Takoma Park, MD

Contact:
Ryan McAllister
[email protected]
301-779-8388 (h)

Food
We'll provide some food. If it's easy and joyful for you to bring some to contribute, please do. If it's not easy or enjoyable to bring some, please come anyway.

Things for guests to know:
Please no alcohol, perfumes, drugs, or smoke-producing products.
We have cats and dogs, though the cats don't usually come to the main floor and we keep the windows open alot, but allergies could be an issue for some folks.
We have children at the co-op, so consideration of the needs of the children and parents is important.

Directions
251 Manor Circle
Takoma Park, MD 20912
An online map:
http://tinyurl.com/ourhousemap

Directions: A large brick house with a yellow door

Walking from Takoma Red Line Metro Station (0.9 miles):
Leave the Takoma Plaza metro station heading East along Carroll.
Turn Left to stay on Carroll where it intersects Laurel
Pass the Ethan Allen
At the Takoma Park Silver Spring Food Cooperative, Turn Left to stay on Carroll
Take the Next Right onto Manor Circle
House is half way around the circle.

Bus from Takoma Metro
Ride on Buses 12, 13, 16, 18 will take you along Carroll toward our house.
Get off at the stop near the food cooperative.
Follow Carroll North
Take the first Right onto Manor Circle.
House is half way around the circle.
__._,_.___


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
I will be there. I hope to make it there on Saturday and Sunday.

Carrie, it will be nice to see you again. Will you have a baby in tow?

Not sure yet! I got a bruised kidney from sparring at the karate school I teach at last week. I have been avoiding wearing her on my back for a week, and I am going to try today with her at the zoo. Then I'll try again next week if it feels better. If all goes well, I will probably bring her! Doc told me to only try carrying her a little at a time, so I think once a week and longer each time will work well.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

You have an Ergo right? Are you comfortable with her in the front position as opposed to your back?

I hope you're feeling better and I look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

All went well! looks like I wont have any problem carrying her-- was a bit worried to go without the back carry option for an all day things like this. So looks like we will both be there


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

I am a definite maybe on this one. Hope I can make it


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Can we get an update from those that went.
Sadly, I ended up not being able to make it.


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

I made it but there weren't many people there. I was the only one with any kids and my son spent most of the time running around with me chasing him. I'm horrible at talking about circ to people so I just hung out near the signs. I really wasn't any help but it was nice to meet Dan and Georgeanne and Fellow Travelers (sorry I forget your name).

It seems like the best response was from foreigners who couldn't believe that it still happens in this country. Lots of people laughing at the signs but quite a few people stopped to take pictures of them. I saw Dan talk to some doctors and most seemed to agree with him but I didn't see many stop. I'm interested to hear how it went at the booths inside the conference. (both Nocirc and Intact America were there)


----------

